# How many kids do you have?



## MLCOPE2

It seems that it has been awhile since this question was posed so I thought it fitting to address it. We have in our church several families with 5 or more (1 family with 8, one going on 8, 1 with 7, 3 with 6, and... well you can see where this is going). In fact one would think that if you don't have more than three there is some unconfessed sin going on. 

We ourselves have 6 kids with another due in October. We are not planning on more but we are also not going to try not to have any more.

What about you all? How many kids do you have and are you planning on more?


----------



## Tripel

2 kids, and we are totally content with that number.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Our 5th is due in about 3 weeks... and that's all the children we want. Each of our kids is a blessing, but we're done being blessed with children.


----------



## Tripel

SolaScriptura said:


> Each of our kids is a blessing, but we're done being blessed with children.


 
That's a great way to say it.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Tripel said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of our kids is a blessing, but we're done being blessed with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great way to say it.
Click to expand...

 
 I'm gonna have to remember that one!


----------



## Jack K

Two, and we're content and very grateful with that. Probably would've liked more if we'd started earlier in life, but we got married fairly late.


----------



## N. Eshelman

We've got four and we find it to be our personal duty to populate southern California. 

People around here count our kids: 1,2,3,4... 

Person: "Are they all yours?" 

Me: "Yes they are." 

Person: "Do you think that's responsible?"

Me: "You make me want to have 8 more."


----------



## KMK

We have 4 or 5 or 6 depending on how you count. 4 biological and 2 fosters that aren't quite adopted yet. We are not totally content yet.


----------



## jambo

3 and all boys. Quiver is definitely full


----------



## Herald

We had a plans for a large family, but the Lord decided differently. For a time I grieved over not being able to have more children, but I finally came to realize that God's perfect will is not determined by numbers. I am thankful that my daughter is born again and has a deep abiding love for Christ.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

jambo said:


> 3 and all boys. Quiver is definitely full


 Me too. And lively. 19,18.and 15.


----------



## christiana

Here's the way it went:

son in 1953
twin daughters 1954 (no middle name as I was too stunned at having unexpected twins)
son 1959
son 1961
son 1964

A thankfully special group, though I did lose the first one at age31.
God is faithful!


----------



## AThornquist

I realize that this is a Reformed board so everyone is expected to have children at some point  , but where is the "0" option?


----------



## Sven

I voted three. Yes I am counting the one in the womb. 

Nate's story is funny, and I bet most people with more than two kids have heard the same thing. When people ask about how many kids we want we always say twelve. The usual response is a gasp and a surprised look. Once or twice we've heard a "Good fer you!"


----------



## earl40

Have 3 sons,14,17 and 20. I wish we could have had 20 but my wife could not....and I don't think she would have liked 20.


----------



## Scottish Lass

KMK said:


> We have 4 or 5 or 6 depending on how you count. 4 biological and 2 fosters that aren't quite adopted yet. We are not totally content yet.


 
I don't know about anyone else, but I count six. Still praying for you...


----------



## Rich Koster

Zero, however, I wish I could post in your poll.


----------



## Andres

Rich Koster said:


> Zero, however, I wish I could post in your poll.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Andres said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero, however, I wish I could post in your poll.
Click to expand...

 
Sorry, I can't remember what it's like not having kids so I didn't even think about it when posting.


----------



## DMcFadden

5
Arol Everett - 33
Joshua David - 31
Sarah Jeanette - 28
Nathan Paul - 25
Joy Anna - 18

[As for grandkids . . . 4 + 3 in the oven
Micah Shaw - 9
Carson Clarke - 6
Dylan Antrim - 3
Rylan Everett - 2
Charis Kay Jeanette - any day now
Thomas Arol - July 26???
Baby McFadden - Nov 8???]


----------



## MLCOPE2

Sven said:


> I voted three. Yes I am counting the one in the womb.
> 
> Nate's story is funny, and I bet most people with more than two kids have heard the same thing. When people ask about how many kids we want we always say twelve. The usual response is a gasp and a surprised look. Once or twice we've heard a "Good fer you!"


 
The one I can't stand is "You know what causes that don't you?" I always respond "Yes, God" It usually stops the conversation though.


----------



## Marrow Man

1, but I am also disappointed that 0 was not an option. Not everyone has been able to start a family, and not everyone has been blessed with children. We did not think we would ever have children, but then Grace came along. But we don't want the poll to wind up looking like a Penninah, either.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

How many prominent theologians had kids that didn't surpass them. A lot. There was only one at Samuel Ruthord's death bed. John Owen lost all his if I remember correctly. My mom had two of us live. One died shortly after birth. I am second born. 

There is a pain of having Children that no one knows. Birthdays shouldn't be about a child's birth as much as a celebration of a great mother. Birthdays should be about mothers and fathers and not children. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## he beholds

We have been blessed with three children since we were married six years ago tomorrow!


We are young and hope to have more children if the Lord wills it, and we really hope to adopt. 

I mostly get comments like, "Wow, you are brave," which doesn't bother me because I think it _is_ courageous to have three small children. I thank God for the courage that he has given us. 

My poor husband, though, is an English teacher so he works with mostly women who snidely ask him things like, "When's the next one?"
Or who give him grief for leaving me home to "deal" with the kids. I wish he were passive aggressive so he could respond, oh-so-innocently, "I always thought women liked babies..."
He would never do that, though. 

We also have an English Lab named Honey, she's five-and-a-half.


----------



## Notthemama1984

None so far.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Marrow Man said:


> 1, but I am also disappointed that 0 was not an option. Not everyone has been able to start a family, and not everyone has been blessed with children. We did not think we would ever have children, but then Grace came along. But we don't want the poll to wind up looking like a Penninah, either.


 
It is for that very reason that I created the second poll asking how many children people wish to have.

This served more as a question that a baptist might serve a fellow baptist: "How old were you when you were baptized by full immersion?" Obviously the paedo has no response just like this poll does not necessarily pertain to those without children.


----------



## py3ak

Michael, "including" the childless by asking how many they would like to have doesn't demonstrate much sensitivity to the pain that women like Sarai or Hannah felt. Of course it's easy to forget people who are in a different situation than you are, but that forgetfulness is one reason why childless couples, or in fact singles, sometimes feel like Reformed churches are full of Penninah clones; while it's certainly better to be thoughtless than malicious, please be aware that some people experience real, constant, ongoing deep distress over their childlessness, and because of that may need some extra consideration.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Two in bed one in the oven.


----------



## kvanlaan

> 1 for now and, Lord willing, if I marry again, many many many more.



Amen. I pray the Lord will bring that day to you quickly, Friend.

We have ten, number eleven will be here in about a month, and then we will see what the Lord brings. For those who have none, I pray that the Lord will bless you, even as He blessed Abraham and Sarah. For those who see it as something that is up to you, I likewise pray that the Lord will continue to bless you with children (even though it may be 'folly' on His part, as it was declared). Let the Lord decide. He opens and closes the womb and He knows when you have enough. If the womb has not been opened, but the Spirit has put children on your heart, look at adoption. There are millions of children in horrid conditions around the world and a childless couple can often provide a home like none other (and we were once that couple!) Let the Lord put the brakes on children in any capacity (natural born or adopted) but don't presume to take that upon yourself.


----------



## MLCOPE2

py3ak said:


> Michael, "including" the childless by asking how many they would like to have doesn't demonstrate much sensitivity to the pain that women like Sarai or Hannah felt. Of course it's easy to forget people who are in a different situation than you are, but that forgetfulness is one reason why childless couples, or in fact singles, sometimes feel like Reformed churches are full of Penninah clones; while it's certainly better to be thoughtless than malicious, please be aware that some people experience real, constant, ongoing deep distress over their childlessness, and because of that may need some extra consideration.


 
It appears that a simple thread about children has taken itself in a different direction. I intend no harm towards the childless that are struggling, in fact I often pray that others in that situation could be blessed with the gift of many children as my own have been such a blessing towards me. However I would hope that those who are without children would still be able to rejoice with those of us who rejoice over the blessings of God in children. I'm not sure by adding a 0 to the poll anything more is going to be accomplished other than reminding the childless that they are just that. If the blessings of God through children can't be evident to all then in order to "demonstrate much sensitivity to the pain that women like Sarai or Hannah felt" we should avoid any post that has to do with the joy of children.


----------



## JennyG

Is it really that easy to adopt in the US? You are blessed in that, then...in this country especially for Christians it seems to be made harder and harder (not that we've actually tried - I'm going by what one reads)


----------



## JonathanHunt

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Two in bed one in the oven.


 
you eat your children???

I insert some lightheartedness here to cover the pain that this subject still causes me. I have one step-son and one daughter (I sort of hope it was a girl) in Heaven.


----------



## JennyG

It is a blessing to be able to see it like that. I also (besides the blessing of three here and now) have one in Heaven,- boy or girl, I look to find out one day


----------



## ac7k

2... 1 boy, 1 girl... wife had awful pregnancies, got very sick... so we are done. May adopt later...


----------



## JOwen

8. Six boys, two girls. Oldest is 14, youngest is 3. We also lost #9 four months into the pregnancy. We would welcome another blessing if the Lord would give us one.


----------



## KMK

JennyG said:


> Is it really that easy to adopt in the US? You are blessed in that, then...in this country especially for Christians it seems to be made harder and harder (not that we've actually tried - I'm going by what one reads)


 
'Easy' is a relative term. Any way you do it children are a messy business. They knock your whole life off kilter. Our fourth biological child was in and out of the hospital for the first year and a half of his life. No one was sure he was going to make it. By comparison, my two foster/adoptive children are 'easy'.

Bottom line is I can't recommend local fostering and adopting enough.


----------



## he beholds

JennyG said:


> Is it really that easy to adopt in the US? You are blessed in that, then...in this country especially for Christians it seems to be made harder and harder (not that we've actually tried - I'm going by what one reads)


 
I think in my state that if you adopt a minority baby or a baby with special needs or an older child, you could do it for free/cheap and pretty quickly through social services. If you go through a private agency (and there are Christian agencies which are probably less intimidating to those who share our worldview) you will be paying around at least $19,000 US dollars (no idea what that equals in euros, but for my family that'd be like 44% of our income). The benefit of the agency is that they do a lot of the work for you, which is intimidating to me. Some see as a benefit of an agency the ability to be chosen by the birth parents, and I imagine you could choose the sex, race, etc of a baby. You'd just have to wait for the agency to have that kind of baby available.

My best friend and her husband had been raising money to cover an agency adoption for over a year, and they had been "picked" several times by bio families that ended up keeping their babies (praise the Lord for their change of heart and hopefully they will come to know Him and raise their kids within the Covenant!). They finally got chosen by another bio-mom and were waiting on a little boy. At the same time, a teenage family member got pregnant and asked them to adopt her son. They decided to adopt both, if both bio-moms would go through with it in the end. Both did, and they now have two newborns (born within four days of each other!). One is black and one is white! I know that their whole lives their story will bring glory to God and be a testimony to God's (and their parents') faithfulness! Now my best friend and her husband have four kids age four and under. Two biological girls and two adopted newborns baby boys! They are a huge inspiration to me and my husband. 

We were approached by someone last winter about adopting a baby and we decided to do it, but the bio-mom changed her mind. 
I am sure things like that are common in every country, and there are certainly many, many struggles involved with adopting (follow KMK's prayer requests and your heart will smile at the difficulties that loving, godly people will welcome in order to keep kids in the fold), but it is quite possible to adopt in the States. It just takes perseverance and God's strength.


----------



## jwithnell

I thought about a half-dozen kids sounded about right and the Lord gave us 5.


----------



## TimV

7, with two grandkids expected this year. I would also like more if I am fortunate enough to marry again, and she's of childbearing age.



> please be aware that some people experience real, constant, ongoing deep distress over their childlessness, and because of that may need some extra consideration.



And marital status.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

JonathanHunt said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two in bed one in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your children???
> 
> I insert some lightheartedness here to cover the pain that this subject still causes me. I have one step-son and one daughter (I sort of hope it was a girl) in Heaven.
Click to expand...

 
with fava beans...


----------



## he beholds

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two in bed one in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your children???
> 
> I insert some lightheartedness here to cover the pain that this subject still causes me. I have one step-son and one daughter (I sort of hope it was a girl) in Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with fava beans...
Click to expand...

and sauerkraut? 


(thanks, facebook)


----------



## he beholds

Joshua said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two in bed one in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your children???
> 
> I insert some lightheartedness here to cover the pain that this subject still causes me. I have one step-son and one daughter (I sort of hope it was a girl) in Heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with fava beans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and sauerkraut?
> 
> 
> (thanks, facebook)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorta sheds new light on the phrase "Big win for daddy."
Click to expand...


haahhahahaha...awesome, joshua!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

"...retreats back into his cave..."


----------



## JennyG

he beholds said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that easy to adopt in the US? You are blessed in that, then...in this country especially for Christians it seems to be made harder and harder (not that we've actually tried - I'm going by what one reads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in my state that if you adopt a minority baby or a baby with special needs or an older child, you could do it for free/cheap and pretty quickly through social services. If you go through a private agency (and there are Christian agencies which are probably less intimidating to those who share our worldview) you will be paying around at least $19,000 US dollars (no idea what that equals in euros, but for my family that'd be like 44% of our income). The benefit of the agency is that they do a lot of the work for you, which is intimidating to me. Some see as a benefit of an agency the ability to be chosen by the birth parents, and I imagine you could choose the sex, race, etc of a baby. You'd just have to wait for the agency to have that kind of baby available.
> 
> My best friend and her husband had been raising money to cover an agency adoption for over a year, and they had been "picked" several times by bio families that ended up keeping their babies (praise the Lord for their change of heart and hopefully they will come to know Him and raise their kids within the Covenant!). They finally got chosen by another bio-mom and were waiting on a little boy. At the same time, a teenage family member got pregnant and asked them to adopt her son. They decided to adopt both, if both bio-moms would go through with it in the end. Both did, and they now have two newborns (born within four days of each other!). One is black and one is white! I know that their whole lives their story will bring glory to God and be a testimony to God's (and their parents') faithfulness! Now my best friend and her husband have four kids age four and under. Two biological girls and two adopted newborns baby boys! They are a huge inspiration to me and my husband.
> 
> We were approached by someone last winter about adopting a baby and we decided to do it, but the bio-mom changed her mind.
> I am sure things like that are common in every country, and there are certainly many, many struggles involved with adopting (follow KMK's prayer requests and your heart will smile at the difficulties that loving, godly people will welcome in order to keep kids in the fold), but it is quite possible to adopt in the States. It just takes perseverance and God's strength.
Click to expand...

does sound as if it's easier with you - by easier of course I wasn't meaning "less hard work/heartache" . I've heard of people who were desperate to find a child they would be allowed to adopt, but it was impossible. It's notorious that in Britain there just aren't any newborns to speak of up for adoption any more (abortion of course) but in any case, local authorities turn couples down because they're too old, or too fat, or too serious about religion, or don't want to sign an agreement never to smack the child. As for the idea of a white couple being allowed to adopt a coloured baby......forget it!!!

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

In Britain fostering is fraught with difficulties too.
There was a case not long since of someone who had been fostering successfully for years, until she made the mistake of allowing a teenage muslim girl in her care to convert to Christianity. As in, she wasn't instrumental in it, it simply happened under her roof. The teenager herself testified that it was her own idea entirely, but the foster mother was still removed from the register.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> "...retreats back into his cave..."


 
You got any chianti in there....

muhahahaha


----------



## JML

We have 1 and seem at this point unable to have any more even though our desire is to add more. The Lord is sovereign and we are thankful for the one that we do have. We pray continually for more but the Lord's will be done and may He receive glory.


----------



## Brian Withnell

> We are young and hope to have more children if the Lord wills it



I hope the anniversary was blessed and happy ... perhaps fruitful? 

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




jwithnell said:


> I thought about a half-dozen kids sounded about right and the Lord gave us 5.


 
The more I've had, the more I love children, but I would be truly gravely concerned for Jean's health if she were to get pregnant again. The last two gave her problems that linger even now. The first three she didn't cause any problems for her (inside joke to those that know us.)


----------



## dyarashus

I struggle with questions about this. Do I answer for the seven that are asleep in bed? For the eight that were born alive, that we had some chance to love, though one died young? What about the the several other souls who were conceived and miscarried? When the pain of loss is still sharp, it's a surprisingly hard question.


----------



## RTaron

We have nine living and lost one during pregnancy. 
3 boys, 6 girls.
plus 4 grand kids.  
The Lord is gracious, they all have good professions of faith in Christ.


----------



## AThornquist

I am looking forward to what I hope to have, so I put 10+. Once we get into the 12 or 13 range we might get serious and decide when to stop at some point down the line.


----------



## Andres

AThornquist said:


> I am looking forward to what I hope to have, so I put 10+.


 
My man Thornquist, speaking it in faith. Claim it brother! Now all you need to do is sow your faith seed offering


----------



## KMK

dyarashus said:


> I struggle with questions about this. Do I answer for the seven that are asleep in bed? For the eight that were born alive, that we had some chance to love, though one died young? What about the the several other souls who were conceived and miscarried? When the pain of loss is still sharp, it's a surprisingly hard question.


 
It is interesting that when God doubled the wealth of Job, he gave him twice as many livestock as he had before his trial, but gave him the exact same number of children. God apparently did not see the need for providing Job with double the children like he did livestock. I believe this shows us that children are a blessing from God even when God takes them early.


----------



## JennyG

> It is interesting that when God doubled the wealth of Job, he gave him twice as many livestock as he had before his trial, but gave him the exact same number of children. God apparently did not see the need for providing Job with double the children like he did livestock. I believe this shows us that children are a blessing from God even when God takes them early.


absolutely - he *was* given double, because those taken from him had only been taken temporarily. It's an awesome assurance of meeting with them again


----------



## waynedawg

Three - 

33
23
10


----------



## MLCOPE2

No one has 7 kids? Well my wife and I will be there come October. It is great to see how many families God has blessed with multiple children. I pray that those who don't share that same joy one day will.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Mike, 
Congrats on the Churches ceremonies today. Woo Hoo. Immanuel is a Major thing. 

Believe me. Down here in Indy at 2nd RP you have been outdone. LOL. Only 7? LOL


----------



## TimV

I thought I had 7?


----------



## Mindaboo

We have four: Taylor Dannielle (16), William Bradford (14), Leah Damaris (10), and Julia Michal (9). Those are just the biological babes. The Lord has given us a neighborhood full of kids that spend a majority of their time here and a church full of covenant babies that we love and consider our family. Our home is always full of children, even though they aren't all ours we love them like they are. Some days in the summer we have up to 20 extras and it seems normal.


----------



## TimV

Great work, Mindy.


----------



## Mindaboo

> We have nine living and lost one during pregnancy.
> 3 boys, 6 girls.
> plus 4 grand kids.
> The Lord is gracious, they all have good professions of faith in Christ.



That is AWESOME that they have all made a profession of faith! The Lord is good!


----------



## MLCOPE2

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Mike,
> Congrats on the Churches ceremonies today. Woo Hoo. Immanuel is a Major thing.
> 
> Believe me. Down here in Indy at 2nd RP you have been outdone. LOL. Only 7? LOL


 
It was a great day at Immanuel. Pastor Long preached a great sermon this evening about the blessing of a new church and we had a great fellowship dinner. Even better, beforehand a few of us went down on the trails behind the church and sat on a bridge over a stream and broke our new pipes in a little more. It was great fun and fellowship.

I'm not too concerned about the kids, were still young (both our family and our church) and I have no doubt we will one day catch up!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

You are the man and your wife is the woman. May God prosper his heritage. I look forward to doing the pipe thing behind the church someday. Lets do it.


----------



## Scot

5 girls, 1 boy


----------



## JennyG

I see from the poll I'm bang on trend with three


----------



## MLCOPE2

PuritanCovenanter said:


> You are the man and your wife is the woman. May God prosper his heritage. I look forward to doing the pipe thing behind the church someday. Lets do it.


 
You wouldn't believe the amount of free tobacco I got from the show. Probably around 16 oz. of various brands, blends, and flavors all for free. I have enough to last me a year almost. You should plan on coming next year, definitely worth it.


----------



## he beholds

JennyG said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that easy to adopt in the US? You are blessed in that, then...in this country especially for Christians it seems to be made harder and harder (not that we've actually tried - I'm going by what one reads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in my state that if you adopt a minority baby or a baby with special needs or an older child, you could do it for free/cheap and pretty quickly through social services. If you go through a private agency (and there are Christian agencies which are probably less intimidating to those who share our worldview) you will be paying around at least $19,000 US dollars (no idea what that equals in euros, but for my family that'd be like 44% of our income). The benefit of the agency is that they do a lot of the work for you, which is intimidating to me. Some see as a benefit of an agency the ability to be chosen by the birth parents, and I imagine you could choose the sex, race, etc of a baby. You'd just have to wait for the agency to have that kind of baby available.
> 
> My best friend and her husband had been raising money to cover an agency adoption for over a year, and they had been "picked" several times by bio families that ended up keeping their babies (praise the Lord for their change of heart and hopefully they will come to know Him and raise their kids within the Covenant!). They finally got chosen by another bio-mom and were waiting on a little boy. At the same time, a teenage family member got pregnant and asked them to adopt her son. They decided to adopt both, if both bio-moms would go through with it in the end. Both did, and they now have two newborns (born within four days of each other!). One is black and one is white! I know that their whole lives their story will bring glory to God and be a testimony to God's (and their parents') faithfulness! Now my best friend and her husband have four kids age four and under. Two biological girls and two adopted newborns baby boys! They are a huge inspiration to me and my husband.
> 
> We were approached by someone last winter about adopting a baby and we decided to do it, but the bio-mom changed her mind.
> I am sure things like that are common in every country, and there are certainly many, many struggles involved with adopting (follow KMK's prayer requests and your heart will smile at the difficulties that loving, godly people will welcome in order to keep kids in the fold), but it is quite possible to adopt in the States. It just takes perseverance and God's strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does sound as if it's easier with you - by easier of course I wasn't meaning "less hard work/heartache" . I've heard of people who were desperate to find a child they would be allowed to adopt, but it was impossible. It's notorious that in Britain there just aren't any newborns to speak of up for adoption any more (abortion of course) but in any case, local authorities turn couples down because they're too old, or too fat, or too serious about religion, or don't want to sign an agreement never to smack the child. *As for the idea of a white couple being allowed to adopt a coloured baby......forget it!!!*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> In Britain fostering is fraught with difficulties too.
> There was a case not long since of someone who had been fostering successfully for years, until she made the mistake of allowing a teenage muslim girl in her care to convert to Christianity. As in, she wasn't instrumental in it, it simply happened under her roof. The teenager herself testified that it was her own idea entirely, but the foster mother was still removed from the register.
Click to expand...

 
As of now, American Christians have a little less to be worried about concerning Islamic laws than the UK. I'm a big fan of the Atlantic Ocean. 

Anyway, I just read this from an article in a Pennsylvania newspaper:


> Transracial adoptions have surged since 1994, when the Multiethnic Placement Act reversed decades of matching children based on race. The federal law banned discrimination against adoptive parents on the basis of race, and since then the number of white families adopting outside their race has grown, while the number of black families adopting non-black children remains low.



So apparently it used to be like the UK in that respect.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

1Boy and 3 girls: 4yo son, 3yo daughter, 19mo daughter and 2mo daughter.


----------



## CatherineL

he beholds said:


> I mostly get comments like, "Wow, you are brave," which doesn't bother me because I think it _is_ courageous to have three small children. I thank God for the courage that he has given us.


 
This is for you, Jessi:


----------



## Peairtach

Zero.

I'm happy to be a bachelor - at present.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

MLCOPE2 said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man and your wife is the woman. May God prosper his heritage. I look forward to doing the pipe thing behind the church someday. Lets do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of free tobacco I got from the show. Probably around 16 oz. of various brands, blends, and flavors all for free. I have enough to last me a year almost. You should plan on coming next year, definitely worth it.
Click to expand...

 
I am overly strapped right now and I wanted to shed some books around. I will try to come up and share some it with you. LOL. 

I would love to come. I have even stopped my other hobbies to do more important things. See ya soon Mikey.


----------



## moselle

MLCOPE2 said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted three. Yes I am counting the one in the womb.
> 
> Nate's story is funny, and I bet most people with more than two kids have heard the same thing. When people ask about how many kids we want we always say twelve. The usual response is a gasp and a surprised look. Once or twice we've heard a "Good fer you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I can't stand is "You know what causes that don't you?" I always respond "Yes, God" It usually stops the conversation though.
Click to expand...

 
I always say - "Of course - that's the best part!"


----------



## MLCOPE2

moselle said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted three. Yes I am counting the one in the womb.
> 
> Nate's story is funny, and I bet most people with more than two kids have heard the same thing. When people ask about how many kids we want we always say twelve. The usual response is a gasp and a surprised look. Once or twice we've heard a "Good fer you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I can't stand is "You know what causes that don't you?" I always respond "Yes, God" It usually stops the conversation though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always say - "Of course - that's the best part!"
Click to expand...


----------



## CatherineL

My dad (who had 5 kids) used to answer, "Sure do, do you?" 

I'm not sure if I could pull off that kind of snark though. Maybe if I practiced...


----------



## Caroline

I was reading this thread and wondering why I never got the comment "You know what causes that, don't you?" even though I have four children. Then I realized that I usually hang around with my friend who has nine children, and that probably makes me look like a Birth-Control-Waving Feminist on the rare occasions that we have enough energy to venture into public settings. I wish I had more kids, but health problems and all. I grew up in a family of nine kids, and the house always seems a little too quiet.


----------

